# New San Jose



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

So pretty happy just picked up a 09 black San Jose, this will be my commuter bike and maybe when winter comes also be my bad weather bike. I am going to keep fenders off for a bit until the rain comes but plan to add them eventually

I am thinking since its going to be my commuter , cruise around town bike maybe to put some flat bars on for spring and summer then switch the drops back for winter, wanted to get feedback of people riding with the flat bars


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I have a San Jose and plan to put Nitto Noodle handlebars on mine and I also have Nitto Albatross bars on my LHT and I definitely like drops for any distance. Post pictures on the commuting forum of your new bike!!! I hope you like yours as much as I like mine.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

New Fenders on Green San Jose
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4602576879/" title="David & Kates by normbilt, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4004/4602576879_89dff4db65_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="David & Kates" /></a>

Before Fenders on Green San Jose 
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4561735575/" title="Bianchi on the Boardwalk by normbilt, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/4561735575_8e6923c223_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Bianchi on the Boardwalk" /></a>

My First 2006 San Jose This one has 6000 plus miles ridden mostly in Winter
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4255882430/" title="Going to Work 1/7/10 by normbilt, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4059/4255882430_d92af48b68_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Going to Work 1/7/10" /></a>


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice pictures and bikes!!!!


----------



## rob1035 (May 25, 2007)

what size tires are those in the various pictures Normbilt?


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, that last photo is surreal. I've never in my life experienced snow before, just through pictures like these.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I lived in Buffalo, NY until 1982. We experieenced many snowstorms and blizzards. I, never once, ever thought about riding my bike in the snow. It was cold enough and hard enough just walking in it.


----------

